# Stock Notice: Loupedeck Photo Editing Console for Lightroom 6 & CC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 16, 2017)

```
B&H Photo has stock of the brand new Loupedeck Photo Editing Console for Lightroom 6 & CC, they are the only retailer in the USA with stock. Watch the video above to learn more, or <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LimIhl_phk">view it here</a>.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">For Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6 & CC</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Speeds Up Editing Workflow</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Dedicated Dials, Wheels, and Keys</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Access to Common Settings and Functions</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Programmable Preset Buttons</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">USB 2.0 Connectivity</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2vIkwe1">Loupedeck Photo Editing Console for Lightroom 6 & CC $299 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>


		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-30779 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821946.jpg 1000w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821947.jpg 1000w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821948.jpg 1000w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-575x575.jpg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-768x768.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-728x728.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-610x610.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/1498679141000_IMG_821949.jpg 1000w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 16, 2017)

Don't Lightroom sliders serve the same functions?


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Don't Lightroom sliders serve the same functions?



Yes, but this way you get to buy additional hardware for $300 while you complain about the $100 subscription price for lightroom....


----------



## j-nord (Aug 16, 2017)

Regardless of price, I cannot fathom the usefulness of this product unless you are trying to edit from your couch.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 16, 2017)

j-nord said:


> Regardless of price, I cannot fathom the usefulness of this product unless you are trying to edit from your couch.


It's mostly of use for people who have muscle and/or joint pains. Clicking through LR with a mouse over and over for however many hundreds or thousands of photos you take each week is a good way to cause RSI or aggravate existing conditions. This console allows you to mix up the motions your hands go through so as to not aggravate anything. 

Of course there are also many people who simply prefer more tactile interfaces. Many people on this very site complain about touch screens and would rather have more physical buttons and dials. Fuji have (re)made their name with a system which brought back aperture rings and top dials. Many people still insist on manual focus, no matter how good AF becomes. Lots of people insist on driving manual cars as opposed to automatics, and lots of DJs still literally, physically spin discs rather than just click a playlist on a laptop.

Personally, I'm in the first camp. I already mix up using a mouse and a pen tablet to ease the strain on my hands. If this console was readily available in the UK and was more reasonably priced ($300 is a bad joke), I'd gladly buy one.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 16, 2017)

This thing is seriously stupid especially for that price also if it is for people with muscle issues, it should be marketed that way.


----------



## LDS (Aug 16, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Don't Lightroom sliders serve the same functions?



If well designed and manufactured, it may allow for subtler and quicker adjustments. Consoles like this are quite common for video/audio editing (where the parameters to play with are more, and there are dynamic transitions), even now those editing are made through a PC and everything can be on a screen. But I'd need to try one for still image editing, to check if they are useful enough to justify the price.

It would be interesting to know how they integrated it with LR. If it just emulates the keyboard/mouse input, there's little to pay for. It if allow for finer control, it could be more interesting.


----------



## Beta (Aug 16, 2017)

I use a common cheap audio controller/mixing console (Behringer BCF2000) together with the MIDI2LR Software. The Software is free and you can get a cheap console for 50€ or so. The Behringer one you can get used for 100 € I think. That controler has motor faders. So when you switch to an edited photo the sliders move to the correct position of the setting. that is really cool.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 16, 2017)

this sounds interesting if you work from a pen display for editing.

i assume you dont' have to have the sliders,etc shown on the screen and it simply interfaces in with lightroom and CC. This would give you far more drawing surface and really make life easier using a pen.


----------



## Fatalv (Aug 16, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Don't Lightroom sliders serve the same functions?
> ...



Or the money I saved by getting a perpetual license nearly 2.5 years ago with soon pay for this ridiculous device!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 16, 2017)

Fatalv said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...


No, because the $7.99 a month gets you Photoshop and Bridge as well as Lightroom. Sure if you don't need those two then the perpetual license you can still get for LR makes sense, but if you do need them it is a screaming good deal when compared to other business costs.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 16, 2017)

LDS said:


> It would be interesting to know how they integrated it with LR. If it just emulates the keyboard/mouse input, there's little to pay for. It if allow for finer control, it could be more interesting.


It does not allow for finer control. In fact it offers clumsier control as some of the controls only move perimeters up in set increments (e.g. +/-5 at a time), whereas of course with a mouse or pen you can adjust anything wherever you want or simply type in the value you want.

But it should really go without saying that if you're that much of a control freak then you'll always want to use either a mouse or a very high resolution interactive display.


----------



## Talys (Aug 17, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > It would be interesting to know how they integrated it with LR. If it just emulates the keyboard/mouse input, there's little to pay for. It if allow for finer control, it could be more interesting.
> ...



If you watch the video, though, there isn't a mouse attached to the notebook. So, perhaps, this is designed considering those who suffer from such extreme murophobia (fear of mice) that even plastic facsimiles will drive them to bring out the baseball bat. 

But really, there aren't enough dials. There should be a dial for every single slider in Lightroom, and a switch for every checkbox. And when you hit the switch, the dial should automatically become recessed so that you know that it can't be used anymore. Plus, the dials should be marked, and when you move the sliders on the screen, the dials should also turn.

And an Auto mode. When you push the button, all the dials should light up, and turn by themselves into an optimal position.

Just think of the advantages. Instead of saving a preset, you could take a picture of all your settings. And process that picture with the Loupedeck so that it's properly exposed!! Oh, what fun.


----------



## syder (Aug 17, 2017)

RayValdez360 said:


> This thing is seriously stupid especially for that price also if it is for people with muscle issues, it should be marketed that way.



Professional colourists, audio engineers etc predominantly use custom designed interfaces that cost 10x this because it speeds up their workflow and gives them more tactile control over the changes they're making.

If your time is money and using a dedicated interface saves you half an hour a day (which it will once you've learned to use it), it pays for itself in no time at all.

While I don't know much about this particular interface, the idea that building hardware interfaces is 'seriously stupid' is... well... lets just say pretty dumb.


----------



## Talys (Aug 17, 2017)

syder said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > This thing is seriously stupid especially for that price also if it is for people with muscle issues, it should be marketed that way.
> ...



No, I don't think that specialized hardware interfaces are dumb at all. I've bought plenty of all sorts, and by all standards, this one is really cheap.

However, in this case, I think that the dials and such add nothing, and if anything, would slow down the workflow. It is much slower to turn a dial to move a slider from left to right, than just sliding it, or even more accurately, just typing in "25" or using your mouse to choose a preset.

If I were to seriously critique an objection, I would say that I think that for a device like this, dials need to be marked so that far left is 0 and far right is 100%, and it should be easy to look at the dial, and know that you're at 75%, or +3.5EV or +2 Vibrance or whatever. They should work like ring USM, and not like STM 

But this paradigm would not work Lightroom, because from one photo to the next, the dials need to (automatically) be reset to different positions. So in order to make that happen, every dial would need to be motorized, and that would make it way too expensive for the target audience.


----------



## Fatalv (Aug 17, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Fatalv said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Actually, yes. I don't use Photoshop or Bridge, just Lightroom. Academic faculty upgrade price was around $50 on sale for a perpetual license, so I already got my screaming deal and saved $200.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 17, 2017)

Talys said:


> However, in this case, I think that the dials and such add nothing, and if anything, would slow down the workflow. It is much slower to turn a dial to move a slider from left to right, than just sliding it, or even more accurately, just typing in "25" or using your mouse to choose a preset.


+1 I have RSI and use a pad for all my work (21 years with my Fingerworks pads still going strong!). 

This gadget does not look like a solution to me over using a (free) shortcut chart and the up/down left/right keys on the keyboard.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 17, 2017)

I think it's a clever niche product.
I also think that without a motor to return all the dials to zero when you move to the next photo then it might be a little impractical. 
It will appeal to some creatives.
It's ironic that lightrooms sliders emulate a sliding deck console.
Now there is sliding deck console emulating Lightroom.
Maybe Lightroom should have a variety of interfaces and one of them could emulate the Loupedeck


----------



## hne (Aug 17, 2017)

Talys said:


> syder said:
> 
> 
> > RayValdez360 said:
> ...



Well, there is a thing called motorised sliders. The dials are commonly rotary encoders and some of the better devices (the Loupedeck doesn't seem to be one of them) use LEDs to show you where on the scale you are. You can also see the sliders move in Lightroom.

With the MIDI2LR you should be able to have motorised sliders move when you use your mouse to change things in LR, but Loupedeck writes that "Unfortunately, Loupedeck cannot get feedback from Lightroom".

If you've got dials and sliders, you can modify more than one parameter at a time, such as contrast and exposure or blacks and shadow that are not really independent. Much faster than going back and forth between sliders with your mouse.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 17, 2017)

Wait, what? Am I mistaken or does this ultra nice and slick gadget uses a wired USB connection? Why do they show their marketing material without a cable, when in fact, there is one? In today's age, it is imo pretty much stupid, when keyboard/mouse wireless combos are just so common ...


----------



## jdavidse (Aug 17, 2017)

j-nord said:


> Regardless of price, I cannot fathom the usefulness of this product unless you are trying to edit from your couch.



This is made for wedding photographers and high-volume editors. Think about what happens when you use a mouse to adjust a slider. You first move your eyes to the slider, then the pointer to hit the tiny slider. Then your eyes go back to the picture while you move the sister. Then (at least for me) your eyes go back and forth a few times to check on the value of the slider, and back to the image. Each time your eyes leave the image, they need to readjust, and you may miss the subtlety you were aiming for.

With a hardware interface, your eyes *never* leave the image. Muscle memory develops and you can fly through hundreds of images in much shorter time. Let's say the hardware saves you 15 seconds per image. If you have to edit 1000 images, then you just saved hours of your time. And your eye fatigue goes way down because you're not skipping all over the place looking for tiny sliders.

There have been many attempts at solutions over the years. I use a Logitech game pad with the keys mapped to Lightroom functions


hne said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > syder said:
> ...


----------



## jdavidse (Aug 17, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I think it's a clever niche product.
> I also think that without a motor to return all the dials to zero when you move to the next photo then it might be a little impractical.
> It will appeal to some creatives.
> It's ironic that lightrooms sliders emulate a sliding deck console.
> ...



There is no "zero" on the dials. That's why they are dials and not sliders. When you move to the next photo, whatever the present position of the dials are is the zero point. It's kind of like when you adjust aperture or shutter speed on your camera. You never have to "return" the dials to a zero point when you switch modes.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 17, 2017)

This!!!! I don't use this particular product but, about 3 months ago I decided to give pallette gear a try - https://palettegear.com

as a wedding and event shooter I have lots of images to go through, cull and edit. with mouse only i it's a lot of action on the right hand, which is also the main hand holding a heavy camera all day. I tried to go the keyboard shortcut way, but that was a big old pain in the butt as there is no way to direct select which slider you want. yeah, the arrow buttons can scroll you down, but that was real clunky, and it doesn't leave the slider highlighted so it was back to the stupid carpel tunnel mouse - if you wanted more than the basic panel, back to the mouse - if you used a brush or a radial filter, no choice really but mouse, and lots of pain in at the end of the day in my right hand and wrist.

Culing was just as bad, as the arrow keys are on the right side so to use your left hand for that your stuck putting the keyboard in a funky angle so you can use your left hand.

So i decided to try pallette gear out - because in theory it could cover 2 birds with one stone --- faster workflow and taking the burden off my right hand --- so its mostly working out --- workflow is a lot faster for culling - and a little quicker for general editing. The biggest thing though is it does help to even out what the left and right hands are doing which does lead to not having a ton of pain in my hands!!!!

And --- with pallette you have arcade style buttons --- so it does kind of make things more fun for editing!!!!!





jdavidse said:


> j-nord said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of price, I cannot fathom the usefulness of this product unless you are trying to edit from your couch.
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 17, 2017)

After watching a few videos on this, No. I edited tape to tape video for many years and the controllers were well designed. 
The first thing that caught my eye was that the knob layout is ergonomically wrong. They should be along the side edge vertically so they don'y block your movement to the upper controls.
The scroll type wheels are ways too slow to claim it would speed up processing. The smarter method would have been a touch pad that you could slide your finger across to make adjustments.

I think the greatest thing to speed up PS/LR workflow would be to couple slider adjustment to the scroll wheel on the mouse. This would eliminate a tremendous amount of wrist movement.  Basically, that is what this controller is doing, but mechanically. That would be an awesome hack!
Just click on the adjustment and scroll away.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 17, 2017)

KeithBreazeal said:


> After watching a few videos on this, No. I edited tape to tape video for many years and the controllers were well designed.
> The first thing that caught my eye was that the knob layout is ergonomically wrong. They should be along the side edge vertically so they don'y block your movement to the upper controls.
> The scroll type wheels are ways too slow to claim it would speed up processing. The smarter method would have been a touch pad that you could slide your finger across to make adjustments.
> 
> ...



I just sent this idea off to Adobe. Tic, tic, tic....


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 17, 2017)

That would help a little, but you still have to use the carpel tunnel mouse....for me, better solution would be improved keyboard shortcut use in adobe....so you can just click E to adjust exposure with arrow keys --- but single click keys are already fairly mapped out so that' not gonna work. Your idea may work for some, but for those like me it's just more taxing on my already taxed right hand




KeithBreazeal said:


> After watching a few videos on this, No. I edited tape to tape video for many years and the controllers were well designed.
> The first thing that caught my eye was that the knob layout is ergonomically wrong. They should be along the side edge vertically so they don'y block your movement to the upper controls.
> The scroll type wheels are ways too slow to claim it would speed up processing. The smarter method would have been a touch pad that you could slide your finger across to make adjustments.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 17, 2017)

I got LR to work with the scroll wheel but 1/10th increments was the finest adjustment. Use the scroll wheel to click on the adjustment's mark location to enable. Go to the PC's control panel and select Mouse. Go to wheel. Adjust for one line at a time scrolling.


----------



## hne (Aug 17, 2017)

jdavidse said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's a clever niche product.
> ...



...except the better solutions (than loupedeck) can have either motorized faders or rotary encoders with LEDs showing you current position. Press the knob to zero it is actually faster than trying to turning it back to zero. Palette gear or behringer xtouch compact.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Aug 17, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Don't Lightroom sliders serve the same functions?
> ...



+100 This was seriously funny. Thanks Don!


----------



## dsut4392 (Aug 18, 2017)

Palette gear looks really neat, if a bit pricey. I don't do enough editing to justify the price of these, but am all in favour of dedicated interface hardware in general. Mouse or touch interfaces are so simple to use that they have become the default for most people, who as a result have no co concept of how much more efficient a dedicated interface or keyboard shortcut is. 
That said, I have to agree that the layout of the loupedeck doesn't seem very logical, the dials at the bottom of the deck make it awkward to use the sliders without lifting your hands up in the air. The sliders also look a bit small to get a good grip on, and only seem to have a short throw making it fiddly to get exactly the setting you want. Of course that's all based on a few small pictures of the device, in practice it may turn out to be great.



Chuck Alaimo said:


> This!!!! I don't use this particular product but, about 3 months ago I decided to give pallette gear a try - https://palettegear.com
> 
> as a wedding and event shooter I have lots of images to go through, cull and edit. with mouse only i it's a lot of action on the right hand, which is also the main hand holding a heavy camera all day. I tried to go the keyboard shortcut way, but that was a big old pain in the butt as there is no way to direct select which slider you want. yeah, the arrow buttons can scroll you down, but that was real clunky, and it doesn't leave the slider highlighted so it was back to the stupid carpel tunnel mouse - if you wanted more than the basic panel, back to the mouse - if you used a brush or a radial filter, no choice really but mouse, and lots of pain in at the end of the day in my right hand and wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 18, 2017)

hne said:


> If you've got dials and sliders, you can modify more than one parameter at a time, such as contrast and exposure or blacks and shadow that are not really independent. Much faster than going back and forth between sliders with your mouse.


LOL! Nice idea, but I'd like to see anyone perform this feat in a productive way.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 18, 2017)

I literally do it all the time...I'm using the pallette gear setup and with the dials is super easy and smooth to adjust 2 sliders at once. If you look at an image and immediately say, drop the whites and increase exposer - done, and with the dials you can really fine tune it. 



Maiaibing said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got dials and sliders, you can modify more than one parameter at a time, such as contrast and exposure or blacks and shadow that are not really independent. Much faster than going back and forth between sliders with your mouse.
> ...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2017)

B&H sold a lot of these this week. I have now spoken to 3 photographers that purchased one from the original shipment a little while back and they all love it.


----------



## Origin Studios (Aug 18, 2017)

Seems to be a lot of comments on here from people that haven't used it. Admittedly I've only had the Loupedeck for a few weeks but already it has fitted seamlessly into my workflow. It seriously speeds up a wedding cull & edit and even for a studio shoot the knobs and sliders are far better than using a mouse. The developer is also listening to the community and will be making software updates to allow for further customisation. (Well I guess time will tell on that).

For a pro this is a no brainer, I had been on the fence of using a midi controller for a while but this is better - albeit more expensive.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 19, 2017)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> I literally do it all the time...I'm using the pallette gear setup and with the dials is super easy and smooth to adjust 2 sliders at once. If you look at an image and immediately say, drop the whites and increase exposer - done, and with the dials you can really fine tune it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can slide and turn two things at the same time - but not with a controlled output (unless with a known fixed amount - but then its much quicker and more precise to use a preset anyway). That's why I said in a "productive" way.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 19, 2017)

Origin Studios said:


> Seems to be a lot of comments on here from people that haven't used it. Admittedly I've only had the Loupedeck for a few weeks but already it has fitted seamlessly into my workflow. It seriously speeds up a wedding cull & edit and even for a studio shoot the knobs and sliders are far better than using a mouse. The developer is also listening to the community and will be making software updates to allow for further customisation. (Well I guess time will tell on that).
> 
> For a pro this is a no brainer, I had been on the fence of using a midi controller for a while but this is better - albeit more expensive.



I wonder if the SW driver, or whatever it takes to map to LR, can be customised, or simply if other app, if it would remap the kyboard shortcut layout, could be used too? We use on1 Photo apart from LR, so just curious


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2017)

I have serious carpal tunnel as well as a pinched nerve in my shoulder, so using a mouse can be very painful. My fingers have lost much of their feeling as well, so something better would be worth it. I've tried touch pads, amd several ergonomic mice to no avail. I still have several hundred photos unedited that I took in May because of the issue. Fortunately, I have another month to finish them. I have done the first 1500.

I agree with Keith, the arrangement of the controls looks unworkable, the sliders need to be easy to operate, and reaching over a knob seems like it would aggravate my carpal tunnel.

I looked at the Behringer X-Touch compact, it has motorized sliders, and Lightroom does give feedback to them, There are software solutions and LR plugins that implement the control. Its a bit more expensive, but looks to be much better laid out and much more functional.

It turns out that there are many nice options that have better sliders, rotary encoders, and seem to be ergonomically better. Prices are not that much higher. I'm not sure why I'd not prefer to buy one of the control decks and low cost or free software.

http://peltmade.com/lrplugins-control.html

http://iconproaudio.com/product/platform-m/

https://www.amazon.com/Behringer-X-TOUCH-COMPACT-BEHRINGER/dp/B015HBZVX2

https://www.amazon.com/Behringer-BCF2000-BEHRINGER-B-CONTROL-FADER/dp/B000CZ0RJ2


----------



## Talys (Aug 19, 2017)

That behringer compact (the third one on your list) actually looks pretty cool, for a decent price.


----------



## LDS (Aug 19, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I looked at the Behringer X-Touch compact, it has motorized sliders, and Lightroom does give feedback to them, There are software solutions and LR plugins that implement the control. Its a bit more expensive, but looks to be much better laid out and much more functional.



There's also this company that customize the X-Touch for LR - just its software is macOS only: http://www.pusherlabs.com/

The hardware customization is a simple mask for the controls, it just make the device a little more user-friendly. It does look better laid out ergonomically, albeit not designed for LR.

What worries me is if the MIDI controls have the required range for the LR controls. For example in some video I've seen that the rotation control of the device allowed only for 4° - LR allows for 45° correction with 0.01° of precision, it's a lot of "steps".

Controls in the basic panel allows for +/- 100, it's 201 steps (including the 0 position), while I see for example PusherLab setting MIDI controls in the 0-127 range, although I don't know if the allow for "decimal" values. [Update - it looks the MIDI messages use only integer values...]

It would be interesting, anyway, to see a well designed and fully functional hardware panel for LR.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 19, 2017)

If I may.. trackballs can be very useful If an excessive joint movement is out of question for one or another reason. Your palm peacefully rests on it and all the scrolling done by your thumb.
Give it a try at your local computer shop. 

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-trackball-m570




Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I have serious carpal tunnel as well as a pinched nerve in my shoulder, so using a mouse can be very painful. My fingers have lost much of their feeling as well, so something better would be worth it. I've tried touch pads, amd several ergonomic mice to no avail. I still have several hundred photos unedited that I took in May because of the issue. Fortunately, I have another month to finish them. I have done the first 1500.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> If I may.. trackballs can be very useful If an excessive joint movement is out of question for one or another reason. Your palm peacefully rests on it and all the scrolling done by your thumb.
> Give it a try at your local computer shop.
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-trackball-m570
> ...




I've tried that one and a lot more, probably 10 or 12 different designs. I thought Amazon was going to ding me for returning so many, so I bought and returned some with my wife's account. The only way to evaluate one is to use it for a week or so.

Editing large numbers of photos can be painful when my arm and hand are acting up. its not just the thumb, its the midpoint of my arm caused by a pinched elbow / shoulder nerve. They said chances of fixing it by surgery were low. I had surgery on both wrists, and nerve conduction tests show they have improved three years later. Little chance of further improvement with more surgery. I also have diabetic neuropathy in my hands and fingers, Typing is difficult, I make lots of corrections. Feeling the shutter button is nearly impossible, the 5D MK IV is by far the best camera I've owned for guiding my finger to the shutter button. I've glued on raised buttons for my older cameras, but not the 5D MK IV.

Getting old is the pits, still, I get by, just slower.

I'm tuning up my old laptop to take tomorrow morning to Eastern Oregon, so I've verified it is still working, I'm going now.


----------



## RGF (Aug 20, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> B&H sold a lot of these this week. I have now spoken to 3 photographers that purchased one from the original shipment a little while back and they all love it.



Looks very interesting but not sure I want to test it for the price. If I could rent one before I bought that would be nice.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 21, 2017)

Ok. I bought one. Will be here later this week. This sort of accessory excites me. I'm old school. I have worked light and sound boards for many years with manual faders and dials. I greatly prefer physical controls vs. point and click with a digital mouse over lay. I took one look at this and said "Oh hell yes" but again, that's just me. My hand eye coordination works better and faster with physical controls. Stop and think for a moment if EVERY Canon setting function had to be accessed through touch screen. We would all be shopping for ropes and gallows. This is the same thing to me. A massive board tuned to Premiere or other such video editing suites go for thousands of dollars. The big time pro Hollywood editors work on boards, not with a mouse. For $299 for LR? Oh yeah, I'll take a shot. If it sucks, I'll send it back. It's all about what YOU prefer. For Guys like me? This is welcomed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 23, 2017)

PureClassA said:


> Ok. I bought one. Will be here later this week. This sort of accessory excites me. I'm old school. I have worked light and sound boards for many years with manual faders and dials. I greatly prefer physical controls vs. point and click with a digital mouse over lay. I took one look at this and said "Oh hell yes" but again, that's just me. My hand eye coordination works better and faster with physical controls. Stop and think for a moment if EVERY Canon setting function had to be accessed through touch screen. We would all be shopping for ropes and gallows. This is the same thing to me. A massive board tuned to Premiere or other such video editing suites go for thousands of dollars. The big time pro Hollywood editors work on boards, not with a mouse. For $299 for LR? Oh yeah, I'll take a shot. If it sucks, I'll send it back. It's all about what YOU prefer. For Guys like me? This is welcomed.



I'm looking forward to your review, but with my Carpal Tunnel, I may have issues that just don't occur to someone with no problems. Its hurting just to type this, but I do it anyway.


----------



## Loren (Aug 24, 2017)

Just got mine yesterday.
Processed about 85 photos with it so far.

Really handy for fine tuning lighting and colors. Seems more precise control than I have had with a mouse.
So far I am loving it (for me) it speeds up same conditions processing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2017)

I managed to edit 130 photos today using my mouse, but 500 would be a better output. 

Are people able to edit a image 100% without using a keyboard or mouse, or must you still use them for some tasks. I'd really doubt that they can be done without a keyboard.


----------



## Maiaibing (Aug 25, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I managed to edit 130 photos today using my mouse, but 500 would be a better output.
> 
> Are people able to edit a image 100% without using a keyboard or mouse, or must you still use them for some tasks. I'd really doubt that they can be done without a keyboard.


Have CPS and have used touch pads for many years. I also use shortcuts on the keyboard - but you could get a programmable keyboard and have shortcuts here too, so you only have to tap once. I also do this. The combo works for me. 

The best touchpad ever (fingerworks ipad) sadly cannot be bought anymore because Apple bought them out to make the iphone. I still use my fingerworks pads, but I have also supplemented with a Wacom tablet. I do all my editing with the Wacom tablet, pen, shortcuts and presets.

Wacom can work for you as a touch pad also. However, Fingerworks got it right and Wacom does not (very frustating), but since you never have used the fingerworks pad you are unlikely to notice this and will enjoy the advantages of touch a lot. Also nothing beats the pen for careful editing.

Do note that it takes time to use a pen effectively. Lots of youtube video's to help you out with getting it right. I only use 25% of my Wacom for the gestures and 100% for pen editing.

Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I managed to edit 130 photos today using my mouse, but 500 would be a better output.
> ...



I have a Wacom, and have used several of the touch pads in the past. However, with no feeling in your fingers, and no fine motor control, I found them to be a struggle. I not only have CPS, but Neuropathy. I struggle to use a mouse because I can't feel the left button.

As I noted earlier, what works well for some, may not work well for others. I can use both hands, and have used a pen in one hand and mouse in the other which worked very well before my hands became worse.

I'm beginning to be very pessimistic that there is anything I can use without pain.


----------

